# Questions about next DNP cycle



## imagex (Sep 21, 2013)

Well i'm 4 weeks into a test only cycle and already have t3 to run at the end of the cycle.. but was comtemplating running dnp along side with the t3.. I know ephedrine helps the aid of dnp but I have a few questions... this will be my second cycle on dnp... 

should i just drop the t3 or will it help with the dnp?? 

how much ephedrine do i take with the dnp?? 

how dramatic is it if i'm consuming alcohol on dnp?? I've read a couple of sites where alcohol is really dangerous while running a cycle.. then again i went thru a cycle and i really didnt see any ill effects.. maybe more sweating but i kept cool and drank alot of water along side.. 

Thanks in advance on the advice..


----------



## Spongy (Sep 21, 2013)

What is the temperature like for you right now?  One of the biggest issues with alcohol is that it will dehydrate you very quickly without warning.  Dnp + dehydration = death.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2013)

Do all of us a favor and stay away from DNP.  I happen to love it and every time some idiot who thinks they'll be fine no matter what and cooks themselves it gets harder to buy.


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 21, 2013)

DNP is no joke. Don't do it. It will kill you. DNP DON'T CARE.  

Sent via Mobile


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 21, 2013)

T3 will help with DNP..dont know you though, but I would hold off the t3 combo; youre not ready

Also, stay on juice on dnp

Do all keto diet EXCEPT pre-workout-eat some fruit or other fast acting glucose source

Drink at least 1.5-2gal water daily

Current gurus have pros doing 2 weeks on,1 week off..this helps reduce dnp water retention

READ: i just give info, never am I the advisor on whether to risk doin something or not (pobs for that )

However, DONT TAKE DNP..u ask about drinking on it; that there shows you lack some sense lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 21, 2013)

HulkSmash is spot-on. If you're even contemplating taking a drink while running DNP, I'd say its not a good idea for you to run DNP yet.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 21, 2013)

you want to drink lots of water and gatorade..no alcohol on dnp


----------



## Jada (Sep 21, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> T3 will help with DNP..dont know you though, but I would hold off the t3 combo; youre not ready
> 
> Also, stay on juice on dnp
> 
> ...



This is how I feel, dont play games with fire cuz U WILL GET BURNED.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2013)

How is anyone going to take jada's posts seriously with that avi?


----------



## imagex (Sep 21, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> T3 will help with DNP..dont know you though, but I would hold off the t3 combo; youre not ready
> 
> Also, stay on juice on dnp
> 
> ...



thanks for the info but the alcohol i was referring to was like a glass or 2 of wine at most... but i carried a thermometer everywhere to make sure temps was ok.. drank over a gallon at least a day with v8 every 4 to 5 hours.. the only thing i didnt realize or have read is the help of ephedrine towards dnp... 

oh also i didnt mention my dosage and cycle length.. but i was on 250mg and the cycle was 21 days..


----------



## imagex (Sep 21, 2013)

I did alot of research with it and like i said with the above post it was wine i was drinking.. and i was monitoring temps cause girlfriend was making sure i was fine... never went over 99 degs... drank plenty of water and v8 took multivitamins double to triple normal dosage... 

now back to the my original question... which would be more beneficial to my cycle... the dnp at the end or the t3 tapered or both? and if taking ephedrine how much ephedrine?? and what is the exact benefit of stacking ephedrine with dnp??

oh also i'm not on DNP cycle currently.. the last cycle i ran about 4 months ago.. going into my 2nd test only cycle.. and finish around mid november so was looking for options to cut at the end of the cycle.. another option i was thinking about was var..


----------



## regular (Sep 27, 2013)

imagex said:


> I did alot of research with it and like i said with the above post it was wine i was drinking.. and i was monitoring temps cause girlfriend was making sure i was fine... never went over 99 degs... drank plenty of water and v8 took multivitamins double to triple normal dosage...
> 
> now back to the my original question... which would be more beneficial to my cycle... the dnp at the end or the t3 tapered or both? and if taking ephedrine how much ephedrine?? and what is the exact benefit of stacking ephedrine with dnp??
> 
> oh also i'm not on DNP cycle currently.. the last cycle i ran about 4 months ago.. going into my 2nd test only cycle.. and finish around mid november so was looking for options to cut at the end of the cycle.. another option i was thinking about was var..



DNP is so powerful I don't really see any benefit to using additional cutting agents along with it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2013)

Dnp...you get that neon yellow toxic nut the girls love it!


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Dnp...you get that neon yellow toxic nut the girls love it!



Hahaha "bb" to ffkin funny.... I thought that's what I hdd.. turns out I git the clap from this bitch lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2013)

Dbolitarian said:


> Hahaha "bb" to ffkin funny.... I thought that's what I hdd.. turns out I git the clap from this bitch lol



you were hanging out with 501!


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 28, 2013)

V8 is shit. Plus it packs a **** load of sodium.


----------



## don draco (Sep 28, 2013)

imagex said:


> Well i'm 4 weeks into a test only cycle and already have t3 to run at the end of the cycle.. but was comtemplating running dnp along side with the t3.. I know ephedrine helps the aid of dnp but I have a few questions... this will be my second cycle on dnp...
> 
> should i just drop the t3 or will it help with the dnp??
> 
> ...



I don't understand.  You've done research & know that DNP and alcohol are incompatible... but you still drank on your last cycle?  That makes absolutely no sense.  You're playing Russian Roulette with your health.. and for what?  Drop the alcohol.  Period.  And if you can't handle that, don't use DNP at all.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> you were hanging out with 501!



no doubt brother HAHA


----------



## imagex (Oct 20, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> V8 is shit. Plus it packs a **** load of sodium.



what would you recommend for a electrolyte source then?? pediolyte?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 20, 2013)

imagex said:


> what would you recommend for a electrolyte source then?? pediolyte?



i drank tubs of gatorade on dnp


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 20, 2013)

Gatorade works fur sure. I drink tons of that shyt too


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 20, 2013)

pedialyte for electros.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah no doubt, I drink quite a bit of that too.


----------



## No1uknw (Oct 21, 2013)

I been reading up on DNP and the need for proper supplementation and I saw this product when searching for electrolyte powders and I crazily thought it might work with water and even as a filler if making your own caps. I'd like to know the exact mg's or each supplement per dosage and might look for it at a local farm supply to figure that out.


----------

